# How many hours you can work and how many days a month?



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I 've done both full time uber driver and full time food delivery on scooter and i just cannot work more than 2 weeks in a month, one week on, one week off and so on.

Maybe it has to do with fact that in order to make a $100 a day i need to work 10-12 hours and this overloading my system.

My work week 7 days looks like this
- wake up, go to work
- come home exhausted 10-12 hours later, go to sleep

After week of doing this i am so sick and tired of all this, care less about money just want to be left alone because i simply cannot do it no more!

This been going on for almost a year sad part it seems like money are right there to be made i tell myself *i can make $4000 a month* if i want to, but no matter how many energy drinks i consume i just cannot make myself work more than 2 weeks in a month.
I end up making 2000/month at the best, mind you my rent is $1300 bills so i end up with like $700 on hand, i even had to move in a roommate in order to save some money.

This is me chasing something i cannot possibly get.


----------



## manhattanbike (Aug 4, 2018)

wich market you deliver ?


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

10-12 hours to make $100? How? Find a different job?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

If you're working 10-12 hrs days and only making $100, you're probably better off doing something else. McDonalds? Donating plasma? Babysitting? Walking dogs?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

You have to mix it up to keep yourself from getting burned out. Do a little of this and a little of that.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I’d question what hours your working, 

My rule of thumb, if it’s quiet, it’s not worth my time working, and will do 4-6hours maybe less.
if it’s good money and busy, il push it to 10-11hours, 
Will always take 1-2days off per week, 

working more makes you less money,


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

manhattanbike said:


> wich market you deliver ?


Downtown Los Angeles.
My rule of thumb, if it's quiet, it's not worth my time working, and will do 4-6hours maybe less.



Classified said:


> I'd question what hours your working,
> 
> My rule of thumb, if it's quiet, it's not worth my time working, and will do 4-6hours maybe less.
> if it's good money and busy, il push it to 10-11hours,


Its always busy in my market every day almost non stop on Postmates (i don't even have time for lunch), its just i have to wait in restaurants then run in apartment buildings to deliver, and thus i only make about 3-4 deliveries an hour max.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Get out of downtown and work the suburbs. Those $3 rides are an income killer.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Get out of downtown and work the suburbs. Those $3 rides are an income killer.


I am on full time food delivery on scooter now, $4 a delivery.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I don't understand why you can only work two weeks out of the month, unless you have school or something. I could drive for GrubHub every day if I wanted to. I do find it difficult to work more than six hours a day, though. But if you only do two weeks out of the month, you're leaving a lot of money on the table.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> I don't understand why you can only work two weeks out of the month, unless you have school or something. I could drive for GrubHub every day if I wanted to. * I do find it difficult to work more than six hours a day, though. *But if you only do two weeks out of the month, you're leaving a lot of money on the table.


If i work 6 hours a day i make like $50-60 a day then if i work entire month it hardly adds up to $2000/month.

I make almost $2000 in two weeks working 10-12 hours which is overdoing it and wearing out to the point my body rejects any more work.

Its like slavery in no way amount we make doing deliveries is proportionate to the pay we get, its short term if you have to to keep the roof over your hear, but need to look for long term job that will give adequate pay + benefits.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Driv0rX said:


> 6 hours vs 12 hours is a big difference man. If i work 6 hours a day i make like $50-60 a day then if i work entire month it hardly adds up to $2000/month.
> 
> I make almost $2000 in two weeks working 10-12 hours which is overdoing it and wearing out to the point my body rejects any more work.


I see what you're saying. I'm just thinking you might be better off working fewer hours out of the day so you could do more than two weeks a month.

Also, I make more than $60 in 6 hours. Not a lot more, but more.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> I see what you're saying. I'm just thinking you might be better off working fewer hours out of the day so you could do more than two weeks a month.
> 
> Also, I make more than $60 in 6 hours. Not a lot more, but more.


DoorDash pays most for short trips, i mostly do Postmates that pays $4 a delivery, but you have to make schedules to do DoorDash consistently i don't like to plan i like to work when i feel like.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Let me give you my take on this.

I am a Business Operations Consultant and work int he food or transportation industry. I do the apps so that I learn how they work so I can sell it to clients. However, I been delivering food on the side for over 20 years. I really enjoy it but doesn't pay the bills. I also develop delivery systems for restaurants.

When I am in-between or off a contract for any length, I typically work 3.5 days per week doing the delivery so I can use my off time focusing on client acquisition and busy work with current clients.

When I am doing the 3.5 days per week deal I usually work like in different delivery areas in my market with multiple apps on the same day. My market consists of one large city surrounded by suburbs in three states. My usual schedule is as follows...
FRIDAY
6:00am to 8:00am - The City (Delivery Area D)
8:00am/8:30am to 8:30pm - The suburbs in another state (Delivery Area C)
9:00pm to 12:30am - The suburbs outside the city in the same state as the city (Delivery Area A)
12:30am to 2:00am - The City (Delivery Area E)

SATURDAY
11:00am to 2:00pm - The suburbs outside the city in the same state as the city (Delivery Area B)
2:00pm to 8:30pm - The suburbs in another state (Delivery Area C)
9:00pm to 12:30am - The suburbs outside the city in the same state as the city (Delivery Area A)
12:30am to 2:00am - The City (Delivery Area E)

SUNDAY
8:00am to 11:00am - The City (Delivery Area F)
4:00pm to 9:00pm - **Random Delivery Area of my choosing**

MONDAY OR THURSDAY (Not both)
3:00pm to 8:30pm - The suburbs in another state (Delivery Area C)

As you can see, I utilize where I can make the most money with the least amount of hassle. I stay out of the city during the day or during rush hour for the most part and my core area is Area C. I pretty much got it down to a science. Hope that helps.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> Downtown Los Angeles.
> My rule of thumb, if it's quiet, it's not worth my time working, and will do 4-6hours maybe less.


Ok, we're in the same market. Not trying to criticize you but there's definitely something going wrong with your order selection if you're consistently doing 10 hour shifts and only making $100. Different apps have varying activity in different cities. For instance I'll get tons of Door Dash orders in Hollywood, but hardly any on Caviar. And in Santa Monica there will be a lot of Caviar orders and none for Postmates.

I'm assuming that you're like me, doing delivery when Lyft or Uber are slow but it doesn't sound like you're cherry picking the orders. Only select orders on the highest ends. Ignore the lower paying ones. You're definitely putting in the hours. Sounds like you just have to alter your strategy a bit.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Driv0rX said:


> I 've done both full time uber driver and full time food delivery on scooter and i just cannot work more than 2 weeks in a month, one week on, one week off and so on.
> 
> Maybe it has to do with fact that in order to make a $100 a day i need to work 10-12 hours and this overloading my system.
> 
> ...


Like the donkey. He seems really motivated. Look at him go!


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Really? I made the majority of my PM money on the west side including Santa Monica, Venice, Marina Del Rey and Playa Del Rey. Consistently tip as well, even for 7-11 runs. There two pizza places I hit up if I don't get an order immediately. I will usually get a request to deliver a pizza in a few minutes.

There lots of ways to make money.


----------

